# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  sutra u Hrvatskoj u živo o porodu kod kuće

## mamma Juanita

...i u porodnim centrima (kućama za rađanje)
HRT 1. program od 16:20 h

----------


## aries24

:Klap:   cure su bile odlične

----------


## Fae

Gledala........cure su bile super!!! A i doktor mi se svidio....samo me zanima jel on i na porodima toliko pro prirodno orijentiran ili je ovo bilo samo za snimanje. Ako je, onda mu svaka čast i voljela bih kod nekog sličnom njemu i roditi.

----------


## Poslid

Prekrasno.
Osim što ovakav doktor daje dojam da je sve u Hrvatskoj super.

----------


## leonisa

jel ima yt link? netko snimao?

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnbiZBBd2XY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymb1QaXIV6A

----------


## habibi

ne mogu ne komentirati matijevićevu začuđenost opisima hrvatskih rodilišta iz priloga jer on radi u krasnom kolektivu gdje je svo osoblje ljubazno i pristojno prema rodiljama, a atmosfera idilična  (još sam babinjača pa mi je sve oprošteno)...rodila sam na svetom duhu (gdje dr. iz priloga radi) pred oko 5 tjedana, prije toga sam tjedan dana ležala na odjelu i tvrdim da mi se u tih 10 dana provedenih u bolnici niti jedan liječnik nije predstavio niti imao pločicu s imenom, a bilo ih je...tijekom samog poroda su me pregledala 3 liječnika i jedna babica, operirao me četvrti liječnik, bila je tu i predivna anesteziologinja...neki od njih su zaista dragi ljudi, ali bilo je totalno kaotično i uznemirujuće iz perspektive rodilje. da ne spominjem kako svaki slijedeći liječnik učini drukčiju stvar od onog prethodnog...
priča završava happy endom, ali i danas me kopka koliko je nedostajalo da to ne bude tako, jer nisam imala dojam da je cijeli porod netko konstantno i kontinuirano ima pod kontrolom.
meni se nameće zaključak da su rodilje pod stresom kojeg doktori poput matijevića ili ne percipiraju ili lažu u kameru...

----------

